# Extreme Cold! First Muzzleloader Kill



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We were crazy enough to brave the extremely cold temps during Ohio's muzzleloader season, and it paid off! I was able to avoid tag soup and the embarrassment of being the only "Woodsman" to not get a deer this year. This was my first muzzleloader kill and I used my Uncle's gun to do it because my dad was having trouble with the digital lock on his safe! It was a good thing though, because I wouldn't have taken this shot without a scope. Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice shot.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

ya13ya03 said:


> Nice shot.


Thank you!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Sincere congrats!

Now get back to those awesome fishing videos you make!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> Sincere congrats!
> 
> Now get back to those awesome fishing videos you make!


Thank you! We had an off year with the fishing videos this year, weather never seemed to cooperate with us! Will get back at it this year!


----------

